# Bildersuche Graf Zahl



## LostPixel (6. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen,

wusste nicht wo das Topic hingehört. Also poste ich es mal hier.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Graf Zahl. Dieses gestaltet sich aber schwerer als erhofft.
Über die Google-Bildersuche findet man nicht mal eine handvoll Bilder und auch sonst ist es eher schwer.

Hat Jemand eine Idee oder weiss wo ich Bilder von dem Grafen bekommen könnte?


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2005)

Im Original heisst er The Count (genaugenommen "Count von Count")


----------



## LostPixel (6. Juni 2005)

The Count von Count 

Bringt mich leider auch nicht viel weiter. Mir bleibt wohl nur das Screenshot
machen von irgendeiner Sesamstrassen DVD.

Sind einfach zu oft dieselben Bilder in der Suche.

Und eine Graf Zahl Fanpage mit Gallery gibt es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Isac (6. Juli 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach ist alltheweb.com die bessere Alternative für Bilder.

Sieht auf dem ersten Blick auf jeden Fall besser aus.  

http://www.alltheweb.com/search?cat=img&cs=iso88591&q=sesame+street+count&rys=0&itag=crv


----------

